# I just had a baaaad thought....



## Project_X (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok. Odds are that artists have been drawing stuff the whole time that FA has been down, right? Well I just had a pretty interesting thought. There is almost a doomed chance that FA is gonna experience an atomic explosion of submissions. Do you think this might slow FA down?


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 30, 2008)

Slow it down? Perhaps, but not crash it- The new server and the upgrades to the old ones mean FA has more firepower to deal with crunchtime situations like that.

d.m.f.


----------



## Hollud (Jul 30, 2008)

Trogdor has been quoted a number of times as being able to handle the traffic.

However, if the staff decide to quietly turn on the site without announcements, chances are it will give the machines (and the undoubtedly hardworking folks monitoring the situation) a bit of a breather. By slipping under the radar, it will only be picked up by the the hardcore of hardcore F5 users. A not so discrete announcement will be broadcast on every available channel and users will slip in gradually at an exponential rate.

This should give the machines sufficient room (and power) to juggle the stream of submissions before it turns into an uncontrollable flood. This also would give the administrators a chance to study the performance of Trogdor under initial and stress loads.




Then again, all hell could break loose. And all hope will rest on the processors being able to handle this monumental task and not submit to the immense flood of freshly baked furry pr0n.


----------



## Obsydian (Jul 30, 2008)

I swear I just read this topic...
o_o


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 30, 2008)

Obsydian said:


> I swear I just read this topic...
> o_o



There are those who speak without thinking, and respond without reading.

Idiots, the lot of them, I say.

d.m.f.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 30, 2008)

This question has been asked over and over and over and over and over.

The answer: The new servers will probably be able to take the load.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think we have anything to worry about. This new server should be able to support such a heavy load and besides, it'll be a good test of the hardware.
If it breaks down from a single rush, that would suggest something could be potentially wrong with it.
Besides if Trogdor doesn't like the pics, he'll burninate them.




Dragoneer said:


> Apparently, Trogdor is such a badass just taking a picture of it with my iPhone was enough to break it, as every single picture I took after this turned out scrambled and FUBAR as in the above image. Trogdor, YOU BEAST! You weren't supposed to eat my camera.​


----------



## Project_X (Jul 30, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> There are those who speak without thinking, and respond without reading.
> 
> Idiots, the lot of them, I say.
> 
> d.m.f.



Oh gee thanks...>_>


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 30, 2008)

alright!!! LETS CRASH FA AGAIN!!!!! 

jk thats called sarcasm folks... i think a new server will be able to handle the load


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> alright!!! LETS CRASH FA AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> jk thats called sarcasm folks... i think a new server will be able to handle the load


See my comment in one of the other threads about the server upgrade being like going from a crippled donkey to a cyborg rocket-propelled elephant.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> See my comment in one of the other threads about the server upgrade being like going from a crippled donkey to a cyborg rocket-propelled elephant.



That's quite a mental picture


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, like I said after the original comment, I think that may be the most off-the-wall comparison I've ever thought up.  Maybe I was channeling 'Neer or something, he seems to come up with stuff like this a lot...


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

*takes a deep breath and counts to ten* 

*makes it to five before exploding*

FA WILL NOT DIE FROM THE FLOOD OF SUBMISSIONS. IT. WILL. BE. FINE.

REPEAT AFTER ME. FA WILL BE FINE. FA WILL NOT EXPLODE.

This question has been answered....how many times now? Too damn many, that's how many. Moderators, you need to start locking self-defeating, insipid, repetitive topics like these and just pointing them to the updates page. Or, better yet, create an PM that you send, every hour of every day, to people that states what I have said above. Perhaps that'll get through their thick skulls.

This is the sort of thing that's going to make me stroke out.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Or, better yet, create an PM that you send, every hour of every day, to people that states what I have said above. Perhaps that'll get through their thick skulls.



Somehow, I doubt it will... Some people have VERY thick skulls, and will continue to whine and moan that they're not getting their fapping material, and will still insult the FA staff for it.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> *takes a deep breath and counts to ten*
> 
> *makes it to five before exploding*
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a quote of my own, which is apropos here:

There IS such a thing as a stupid question- It's the one asked when the answer is already given.

d.m.f.


----------



## Petrock (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> *takes a deep breath and counts to ten*
> 
> *makes it to five before exploding*
> 
> ...





I'd say they have the right to be concerned, because you don't KNOW it'll be ok. It can handle many times the normal load, but this isn't the normal load we're talking about, we're talking about a virtual tsunami of things that I really shouldn't list in a public forum.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

Petrock said:


> I'd say they have the right to be concerned, because you don't KNOW it'll be ok. It can handle many times the normal load, but this isn't the normal load we're talking about, we're talking about a virtual tsunami of things that I really shouldn't list in a public forum.


Even if the flood this weekend is twice the size of the largest previous traffic spike (legitimate traffic, that is), Trogdor is more than capable of shrugging it off.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Even if the flood this weekend is twice the size of the largest previous traffic spike (legitimate traffic, that is), Trogdor is more than capable of shrugging it off.



okay, at what point would it not handle the incoming traffic? you have stated that will handle twice the regular load and that's very good. but what if the spike is three or four times the regular load? what about five or ten times the regular load? I am sorry to be a f-bombing worry wart, but I have been skewered by the esteemed Mr. Murphy way too many times. 

Winterbeast


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 31, 2008)

I promised myself I'd upload a poem for the first day. I may wait 2 or 3 days before I ut up any art, unless FA seems like it's doing fine.


----------



## icehawk (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> okay, at what point would it not handle the incoming traffic? you have stated that will handle twice the regular load and that's very good. but what if the spike is three or four times the regular load? what about five or ten times the regular load? I am sorry to be a f-bombing worry wart, but I have been skewered by the esteemed Mr. Murphy way too many times.
> 
> Winterbeast



Then OH NOEZ you might have to wait slightly longer to fap to your porn than if the server wasn't overloaded. It's not going to suddenly overload, catch on fire and burn down the datacenter or anything.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> okay, at what point would it not handle the incoming traffic? you have stated that will handle twice the regular load and that's very good. but what if the spike is three or four times the regular load? what about five or ten times the regular load? I am sorry to be a f-bombing worry wart, but I have been skewered by the esteemed Mr. Murphy way too many times.
> 
> Winterbeast


To be perfectly honest, I'd be surprised if Trogdor couldn't handle 5x the previous usual peak traffic flow.  This was a pretty good upgrade over the old hardware, and IIRC, at least one of the old servers' hardware wasn't fully supported by the OS we're using (FreeBSD, I believe), so the CPU had to handle some functions it shouldn't have, which is part of the reason FA went down so much.  The new hardware is fully supported, so that's another problem that has been removed.


----------



## Guano (Jul 31, 2008)

You know, I was JUST about to post about this!

Although I wasn't thinking in a bad way. I was trying to think positive about the whole thing, and I thought "Well at least we'll all probably have countless submissions by our favorite artists to browse through!"

Besides, with the new server Trogdor, I don't think anything can slow it down...I mean, have you read the specs of that thing?


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

I am more worried about this:
It's not going to suddenly overload, catch on fire and burn down the datacenter or anything.

than anything else... 
I've seen a part catch on fire once. it CAN happen. I don't want it to happen here.


----------



## Drakkonas (Jul 31, 2008)

oh come on people the systems got like 60 gigs of ram thats damn good for an upgrade to the server so believe me it can handle it.


----------



## EQINOX (Jul 31, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Ok. Odds are that artists have been drawing stuff the whole time that FA has been down, right? Well I just had a pretty interesting thought. There is almost a doomed chance that FA is gonna experience an atomic explosion of submissions. Do you think this might slow FA down?



I was thinking the same tho from what others have said im sure it can take the mas uploads, but what if ........:grin:

please note i was bored so made the folowing pic and its for comedy value only and its definetly not something i want to happen to FA.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd worry more about the connection line's capability than the server's.

With the spec Dragoneer has posted, you could log all of FA's registered users on, all of them could submit 1-2MB files simultaneously and you wouldn't drop it.


----------



## Manacat (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> I am more worried about this:
> It's not going to suddenly overload, catch on fire and burn down the datacenter or anything.
> 
> than anything else...
> I've seen a part catch on fire once. it CAN happen. I don't want it to happen here.



Computers don't magically explode when overloaded.  The worst that would happen would be too many connections errors and bandwidth per user slowing to a crawl, or in the case of a software problem a software crash.  The hardware isn't going to be damaged by heavy load unless there is something wrong with the hardware.  It's designed to be able to run at its maximum potential, and it won't cross its limits.

It doesn't help that a bunch of bad sci-fi or even some wildly inaccurate other fiction has computers magically explode under load, etc.  I remember seeing a lame made for TV movie where a stalker was IMing some kid over the Internet and he could magically turn on the kid's computer.

Simply put, as has been said many times, software problems or sever load do not cause a machine to physically break down unless the hardware has problems to begin with.

Maxing out the bandwidth and seeing the site slow to a crawl temporarily is a very real possibility though, not due to the machine but due to the connection itself.

I wonder how bandwidth costs work like that.  Would the ISP account for the month of low traffic when the sudden spike comes, or suddenly demand a ton more money due to the increased traffic?  Perhaps I'm over thinking that one too much.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a reply from both Yak and Dragoneer on another thread and they both told me themselves that the server will be FINE. End of story.


----------



## Petrock (Jul 31, 2008)

Sekhmet said:


> I got a reply from both Yak and Dragoneer on another thread and they both told me themselves that the server will be FINE. End of story.



I know that they've said that over and over, and they are probably right. However, that doesn't mean we shouldn't worry, because things can, do, and will screw up unexpectedly. Every engineer and technician in the universe understands that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 31, 2008)

Petrock said:


> I know that they've said that over and over, and they are probably right. However, that doesn't mean we shouldn't worry, because things can, do, and will screw up unexpectedly. Every engineer and technician in the universe understands that.



*shrugs* Nothing anyone can do about it if it breaks when it wasn't supposed to.

Don't worry about the shit you can't do anything about. They've upgraded it and it'll hold. If it doesn't, they'll do something else. 

I'd rather crash the server ten minutes after the site gets online than have to wait an additional two-three weeks while Dragoneer and everybody configure the server or some crap like that.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 31, 2008)

Manacat said:


> Computers don't magically explode when overloaded. The worst that would happen would be too many connections errors and bandwidth per user slowing to a crawl, or in the case of a software problem a software crash. The hardware isn't going to be damaged by heavy load unless there is something wrong with the hardware. It's designed to be able to run at its maximum potential, and it won't cross its limits.
> 
> It doesn't help that a bunch of bad sci-fi or even some wildly inaccurate other fiction has computers magically explode under load, etc. I remember seeing a lame made for TV movie where a stalker was IMing some kid over the Internet and he could magically turn on the kid's computer.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... Star Trek anyone?  Anyway, you can turn on a computer remotely if Wake up on LAN is enabled, but otherwise, no.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 31, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Hmmm... Star Trek anyone?


Mmm, good ol' Explosive Instrumentation.  Fortunately, this is _not_ truth in television.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

To clarify, I guy I know DID have a fire in his PC. the video card was a cheapie, and blew a capacitor. this caused a small fire. I saw the blackened spot on the card. The guy isn't a furry, but a trekkie, but still...yeoutch! I hope my new card does not go out like that...


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 3, 2008)

Why don't we just stop bitching about if/when/why/what/how it will happen and just WAIT and see if it does?

It blows up. Oops, more upload time for other sites.

It doesn't, whee, upload time for FA.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Aug 3, 2008)

You have to be pessimistic and worry about everything, don't you?


----------

